# Pour tous les fans de Snowboard !



## thomnb (7 Janvier 2009)

Pour ceux qui veulent discuter de cette pratique , pour parler fringues , planches , équipements , vidéos ....

ce post est là pour vous 


voila donc moi pour ma part ( je sais parler de soi c'est pas top  ) je pratique depuis 5 ans à la clusaz ( sauf cette année raison d'etude)


Voila à vous


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Janvier 2009)

Moi non. 






Je sais c'est con.


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Janvier 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi non.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je me demande, par contre, s'il maîtrise les Safrane aussi bien que toi !


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi non.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mèf' !...
Ça va encore finir en dessin...


----------



## thomnb (7 Janvier 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi non.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





me dit pas que t'aime pas ca 

t'aime au moins le ski?


----------



## jugnin (7 Janvier 2009)

Non plus. Ma grand-mère aimait me battre à coups de ski, lorsque je ne ramenai pas de médaille en snow. Et vice-versa.


----------



## Simbouesse (7 Janvier 2009)

Ça fait 3 ans que je n'ai pas fait de SnowBoard et ça me manque... pourtant, il y a tout dans le garage de mes parents... Ma planche, mes chaussures, et le reste dans ma chambre, toujours chez mes parents...

Mais comme je suis étudiant à 500km de chez eux/moi (à vous de voir) et que je n'ai plus les mêmes vacances que mon frère... bouhouhou... dieu que c'est dure la vie...

Bon maintenant que je vous ai raconté ma vie, je continue, pour le bien être (ou pas) de ce thread!

La dernière fois que je suis allé au ski (pour faire du snow), je me suis fait grosse entorse du poignet au bout de 1 jour 1/2... du coup, le mec m'a platré, pas de ski de l'après midi, donc... mais je suis reparti le lendemain, la planche sous le bras (puis sous les pieds une fois sur la piste évidemment!) et, si vous saviez comme c'est bon de ne plus se soucier des gamelles qu'on se prend!!!
Ben  oui, il ne pouvait plus rien m'arriver à ce bras là!!!

Enormmisssime!!

Voilà ce que ça a donné après!!
(si si! c'est bien moi, juré craché!)


----------



## thomnb (7 Janvier 2009)

en faisant un truc similaire à ta photo , je me suis presque coupé la langue en deux pcke j'avais mal attaché ma fix de devant et elle a laché en l'air et du coup jsuis tombé sur la tete la langue entre les dents  


cette année la seule fois où jpourrais y aller c'est apres mes partielles pendant 3 jours 


tu ridais où avant?


----------



## Simbouesse (7 Janvier 2009)

un peu partout, mais surtout dans les alpes:
les 2 Alpes (cf photo), vallée de la maurienne


----------



## jugnin (7 Janvier 2009)

thomnb a dit:


> tu ridais où avant?



Avant les pattes d'oie, j'ai commencé au front. Mais je vois pas bien le rapport.


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Avant les pattes d'oie, j'ai commencé au front. Mais je vois pas bien le rapport.



*MOUAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!*


:love:


----------



## thomnb (7 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Avant les pattes d'oie, j'ai commencé au front. Mais je vois pas bien le rapport.




Moi non plus 



http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd8AJdcnw4A&feature=related

si tu tombes t'es mal


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Janvier 2009)

thomnb a dit:


> ... je sais parler de soi c'est pas top ...




J'suis d'accord, la soie, c'est has been. Sauf pour les bas, mais c'est un autre sujet.
Il est a noter que le vilour a fait un joli retour depuis quelques temps, on constate par contre une disparistion presque compléte du Tergal©... Le coton reste indemodable...


----------



## thomnb (8 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> J'suis d'accord, la soie, c'est has been. Sauf pour les bas, mais c'est un autre sujet.
> Il est a noter que le vilour a fait un joli retour depuis quelques temps, on constate par contre une disparistion presque compléte du Tergal©... Le coton reste indemodable...




Si j'avais pas oublié le T j'aurai pas eu droit à un court sur les tissus vestimentaires 


Et sinon pas plus de monde fan de snow ?  Quand meme c'est pratiqué comme sport


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Janvier 2009)

Le Snowboard ?
C'est un sport ça ?
Juste une pâle imitation en baggy et anorak bizarre d'un autre sport, un vrai de vrai celui-là
Mais je ne vous dirai pas lequel. Il y a assez de monde sur les vagues comme ça


----------



## thomnb (8 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Le Snowboard ?
> C'est un sport ça ?
> Juste une pâle imitation en baggy et anorak bizarre d'un autre sport, un vrai de vrai celui-là
> Mais je ne vous dirai pas lequel. Il y a assez de monde sur les vagues comme ça





C'est pas un sport mais bon tu veux le classer dans quoi? pratique hivernale , pratique occasionnelle ?


C'est quoi ce sport dont tu parles?


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Janvier 2009)

thomnb a dit:


> C'est pas un sport mais bon tu veux le classer dans quoi? pratique hivernale , pratique occasionnelle ?



Pratique hivernale occasionnelle pour gens en baggy et anorak bizarre



thomnb a dit:


> C'est quoi ce sport dont tu parles?



Ah ! J'ai donné un indice, hein


----------



## thomnb (8 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pratique hivernale occasionnelle pour gens en baggy et anorak bizarre
> 
> 
> Ah ! J'ai donné un indice, hein



En anorak bizarre  

Et sinon jtrouve pas , il se pratique comment ? où?


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Janvier 2009)

thomnb a dit:


> En anorak bizarre
> 
> Et sinon jtrouve pas , il se pratique comment ? où?



Sans baggy, ni anorak bizarre, mais avec planche

(je ne te dis pas où. C'est secret)

(secret spot)


----------



## Bassman (8 Janvier 2009)

Un jour j'ai prêté mon pull a ma cousine et on a dormi chez ma grand mère !

Qu'est ce qu'on a rit !


----------



## thomnb (8 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Sans baggy, ni anorak bizarre, mais avec planche
> 
> (je ne te dis pas où. C'est secret)
> 
> (secret spot)




LE SURF des mers ...

Parce qu'avec planche et sans anorak et sans baggy y'a pas 36 trucs :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (8 Janvier 2009)

thomnb a dit:


> En anorak bizarre
> 
> Et sinon jtrouve pas , il se pratique comment ? où?


Faut lire...



CouleurSud a dit:


> (...)
> Il y a assez de monde sur les vagues comme ça




Bon ben voilà, t'as trouvé...


----------



## thomnb (8 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Faut lire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





J'avais pas fait gaffe à l'histoire des vagues . 

En meme temps snowB l'hiver et surf l'été ca va de soiT


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Janvier 2009)

thomnb a dit:


> En meme temps snowB l'hiver et surf l'été ca va de soiT



C'est sûr que c'est mieux que l'inverse. Surtout en ce moment pour le surf.


----------



## thomnb (8 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est sûr que c'est mieux que l'inverse. Surtout en ce moment pour le surf.




Ouais mais on sait je le precise pour ceux qui savent pas 


Et tu fais quoi l'un des deux ou rien du tout


----------



## krystof (8 Janvier 2009)

thomnb a dit:


> En meme temps snowB l'hiver et surf l'été ca va de soiT



N'empêche que Nice va organiser (si, si, c'est sûr, Estrosi l'a dit !) les JO d'hiver 2018.

Alors pour le coup, c'est été, tous en snow sur la Promenade des Anglais !

On imagine déjà les compétitions :

- Patinage artistique sur la place Masséna
- Bobsleigh à Saint-Antoine de Ginestière
- Super G délocalisé en Corse, sur le Monte Cinto
- Ski de fond dans la plaine du Var
- Biathlon sur la colline du Château

Que du bonheur !


----------



## jacquemoud_b (8 Janvier 2009)

alors moi je suis 90%Ski.

après environ 10ans de ski je m'étais mis au snowboard, j'allais régulièrement sur les pistes (étant très près de beaucoup de stations). mais il y a 2 ans, je me suis remis au ski sans regrets. les skis ont beaucoup évolués et il n'y a pas photo au snow.
je garde mon ancien snow pour les jours ou il neige et ou on va faire de la poudre.

vivement que j'achète des ski de poudre pour compléter avec mes ski de pure piste (mais qui chient    )

Tous a vos ski. c'est la balle


----------



## thomnb (8 Janvier 2009)

jacquemoud_b a dit:


> .
> je garde mon ancien snow pour les jours ou il neige et ou on va faire de la poudre.
> 
> 
> Tous a vos ski. c'est la balle




Tu reconnais quand meme que le snow pour la poudre c'est quand meme le must 


Perso moi j'avais fais ski compet et jsuis passé au snow c'est vrai cool au niveau poudre et pistes enneigées apres verglas c'est vrai chiant aucun plaisir (ca d'ailleurs à peux pareil en ski) 

Apres ca depends des gens pour ma part le ski j'en fais de temps en temps c'est simpa mais ma preference va quand meme pour le snow.


Et d'ailleurs les snowboarders ont tendance à etre un peu sous estimés du genre : toi t'es en snow tu pourras pas venir sur les noires avec nous :love:


----------



## boodou (8 Janvier 2009)

thomnb a dit:


> Tu reconnais quand meme que le snow pour la poudre c'est quand meme le must



Bof, un billet de 100 $ roulé fait l'affaire non ?


----------



## jacquemoud_b (8 Janvier 2009)

thomnb a dit:


> Tu reconnais quand meme que le snow pour la poudre c'est quand meme le must
> 
> 
> Perso moi j'avais fais ski compet et jsuis passé au snow c'est vrai cool au niveau poudre et pistes enneigées apres verglas c'est vrai chiant aucun plaisir (ca d'ailleurs à peux pareil en ski)
> ...



j'aimerai essayer les ski freeride. je suis redevenu un inconditionnel du ski.

avec mon matériel je suis obligé de prendre mon snow pour la poudre. mes skis sont trop lourds et ca tue mon physique.

et mes amis avec qui je vais sur les pistes font du ski et du snow (selon les personnes) et on fait que de la poudre ou des pistes noir. pas de soucis pour les pistes noir si tu es bon skier/snowboarder.


----------



## thomnb (8 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Bof, un billet de 100 $ roulé fait l'affaire non ?



100$ c'est un peu juste quand meme 



jacquemoud_b a dit:


> et mes amis avec qui je vais sur les pistes font du ski et du snow (selon les personnes) et on fait que de la poudre ou des pistes noir. pas de soucis pour les pistes noir si tu es bon skier/snowboarder.



ouais je suis d'accord mais bon apres j'ai des potes qui pensent que le snow c'est piste rouge maxi 

Apres si tu veux tester des ski freerides essayent d'en louer meme si c'est pas le top du top en location tu peux toujours voir pour acheter ensuite.


----------



## jacquemoud_b (8 Janvier 2009)

thomnb a dit:


> Apres si tu veux tester des ski freerides essayent d'en louer meme si c'est pas le top du top en location tu peux toujours voir pour acheter ensuite.



lol tu crois que j'ai acheté comment mes skis? la location-vente est nettement moins cher et permet de tester les ski avant.

sinon il y a les ski-test sur les pistes.

de toute façon je dois attendre le budget! j'ai cassé la tirelire pour mon macbook alors voila. patience! ^^


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Janvier 2009)

jacquemoud_b a dit:


> Tous a vos ski. c'est la balle




Fichtre!


----------



## yvos (8 Janvier 2009)

Moi, ce qui me fait assez marrer quand même, c'est toute la mise en scène et le folklore autour: le baggy pour faire caca, les fringues, la zik tout ça, estampillé "100% ride proofed"...bref..."c'est trop cool d'être snowbordeure"...et toi, tu raillllledou?

Cela dit, j'raillllede à donf' dans la peuf' :style:


----------



## Bassman (8 Janvier 2009)

moi j'aime pas le snowboard, ca nique les pistes, ca avance pas...


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> moi j'aime pas le snowboard, ca nique les pistes, ca avance pas...


ca c'est passque t'es une grosse brêle.


----------



## yvos (8 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> moi j'aime pas le snowboard, ca nique les pistes, ca avance pas...




Voire, ça recule, des fois


----------



## jacquemoud_b (8 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> moi j'aime pas le snowboard, ca nique les pistes, ca avance pas...



je suis pas d'accord. Ceux qui savent snowboarder ne "niquent" pas les pistes. par contre c'est brai que les débutant de snow râclent plus les pistes que les débutants en ski.

mais c'est vrai que c'est plus lent que des ski. mais les snowboarder avec qui je skie suivent plutot bien. certes je dois les attendre mais ca permet de souffler un peu


----------



## tirhum (8 Janvier 2009)

T'as des accents, sur ton clavier ?!...


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> T'as des accents, sur ton clavier ?!...


Les accents c'est la balle.


----------



## Bassman (8 Janvier 2009)

Souffler c'est pour les mous de la kik'

Au moins avec mon BackCat on s'arrête pas :love: :love:*

* Dis donc mon chaton, faudrait voir à n'en refaire un séjour ensemb' quand même  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Voire, ça recule, des fois



... quand ils foutent pas la m*** sur les télésièges...


----------



## yvos (8 Janvier 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Les accents c'est la balle.



je suis pas d'accord: t'es toujours obligé de t'arrêter et attendre ceux qui en mettent! C'est comme le snow! C'est pour la kéké qui se la pètent!


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Janvier 2009)

jacquemoud_b a dit:


> je suis pas d'accord. Ceux qui savent snowboarder ne "niquent" pas les pistes. par contre c'est brai que les débutant de snow râclent plus les pistes que les débutants en ski.
> 
> mais c'est vrai que c'est plus lent que des ski. mais les snowboarder avec qui je skie suivent plutot bien. certes je dois les attendre mais ca permet de souffler un peu



En fait, c'est le baggy qui racle les pistes



tirhum a dit:


> T'as des accents, sur ton clavier ?!...



M'enfin, il avait fait un effort : il avait mis un circonflexe sur le "a" de racle


----------



## dofre b (8 Janvier 2009)

salut a tous, personnelement ca fait 15 ans que je ride, je suis passer par la case baggy et stance de 90 cm avec board d'1m10 a fond de fuck skieur et n... mariel guatchel, mais maintenant je me suis calmer, que se soit le snow, le ski ou tous se qui glisse je kiff. plus sa glisse plus c'est bon.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Janvier 2009)

dofre b a dit:


> plus sa glisse plus c'est bon.




Ah ça fo k'ça glisse, c'est sûr.


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> ... quand ils foutent pas la m*** sur les télésièges...



Tu sais faire du ski toi ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Janvier 2009)

Mais nan c'est un copain qui lui a raconté.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu sais faire du ski toi ?



tu n'étais même pas une lueur dans la prunelle de ton pater que je skiais...


----------



## boodou (8 Janvier 2009)

le niveau d'orthographe et de syntaxe de cette discussion est  comment dire ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> le niveau d'orthographe et de syntaxe de cette discussion est  comment dire ?



je dirais plutôt: "comment écrire"


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> tu n'étais même pas une lueur dans la prunelle de ton pater que je skiais...



C'était le bon vieux temps, hein :bebe:


----------



## thomnb (10 Janvier 2009)

dofre b a dit:


> salut a tous, personnelement ca fait 15 ans que je ride, je suis passer par la case baggy et stance de 90 cm avec board d'1m10 a fond de fuck skieur et n... mariel guatchel, mais maintenant je me suis calmer, que se soit le snow, le ski ou tous se qui glisse je kiff. plus sa glisse plus c'est bon.




En meme temps quand tu passes du ski au snow t'a toujours une periode un peu rebelle anti skieur mais ca passe avec le temps , c'est sur t'a toujours les mecs qui font des snowboarders des  rebelles


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2009)

'tain !...
Achetez des claviers complets !...


----------



## Craquounette (10 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain !...
> Achetez des claviers complets !...



C'est les soldes : claviers à moitié prix car moitié moins de lettres...


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Janvier 2009)

thomnb a dit:


> Tu reconnais quand meme que le snow pour la poudre c'est quand meme le must



Y'a des nioubes de partout, que voulez-vous.
 

Il y a vingt ans de ça, quand on s'emmerdait sur nos planches raides et longues, à plus savoir quoi trouver comme connerie pour s'amuser (mettre des vélos sur des planches, des skateboard, reprendre le stenmark, faire du monoski comme fab'fab',  tout ça...) le snowboard a constitué une vraie alternative de glisse, et un avantage en neige non dammée.
Ça te foutait un bordel monstre, plus personne pouvait espérer tracer une courbe dans un champ lardé par des surfers, ces couillons n'arrêtaient pas de déglinguer les tire-culs parce qu'ils savaient pas les prendre, bref. On rigolait.

Mais ça fait quand même un bon bout de temps que le freeride est redevenu le terrain de conquête de ceux qui n'aiment pas avoir les deux pieds dans le même sabot.

Une preuve ?
Depuis l'an dernier, l'unification des différentes compétitions mondiales de freeride dans une seule, le Freeride World Tour, donne le truc suivant :
2/3 de skieurs, 1/3 de surfeurs dans les inscrits de départ, 2/3 de skieurs, 1/3 de surfeurs dans les 40 meilleurs.
La raison est simple : on va plus vite en ski, et surtout, on peut s'embarquer dans des trips qui seront beaucoup trop dangereux en surf.
En freeride, le surf n'a qu'un seul avantage : les statistiques donne le surfeur légèrement vainqueur dans la course à la survie en cas d'avalanche.
Ce n'est pas Xavier De Le Rue qui me contradira.



Bref, les surfeurs sont toujours des branleurs, rien n'a changé.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2009)

thomnb a dit:


> ... snowboarders des  rebelles



Snowboarders ?... des rebelles ?... 


...


... Hmpfffffffffffffffffff...


*MOUAHAHAHAHA !!!!* 


... Mais rebelles contre quoi, bordel ?... 


... Meeeeerde ; un froc tout neuf...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Le Snowboard ?
> C'est un sport ça ?
> Juste une pâle imitation en baggy et anorak bizarre d'un autre sport, un vrai de vrai celui-là
> Mais je ne vous dirai pas lequel. Il y a assez de monde sur les vagues comme ça



Ah... Vous aussi vous avez des hordes de pumataghji ?...


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Snowboarders ?... des rebelles ?...
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



Mais si, contre les employés des Remonte-pentes qui en ont marre de les récupérer avec leur baggy accroché à une perche en train de redescendre le dit Remonte-pentes, et qui sont fatigués d'aller chercher leurs belles planches dans la poudreuse qui borde le tout début des téléskis, pas loin de la boutique où ils ont loué leur snowboard en arrivant dans la station

Edit : 





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah... Vous aussi vous avez des hordes de pumataghji ?



Exactement. Des cooks en surnombre, malpolis et encombrants


----------



## thomnb (10 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais si, contre les employés des Remonte-pentes qui en ont marre de les récupérer avec leur baggy accroché à une perche en train de redescendre le dit Remonte-pentes, et qui sont fatigués d'aller chercher leurs belles planches dans la poudreuse qui borde le tout début des téléskis, pas loin de la boutique où ils ont loué leur snowboard en arrivant dans la station




AHHHH on dirait que les snowboarders sont les racailles des neiges , c'est toujours mieux que les minis skis où tu tournes avec les bras et t'arretes avec le cul


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2009)

thomnb a dit:


> AHHHH on dirait que les snowboarders sont les racailles des neiges , c'est toujours mieux que les minis skis où tu tournes avec les bras et t'arretes avec le cul


Oooohh...
J'ai vu un accent !.... :bebe:
_
Om Mani Padme hum...
Om Mani Padme hum...
__Om Mani Padme hum..._


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Janvier 2009)

Perso je fait du snowboard et j'aime ça!!
J'ai les même fringues que quand je faisais du ski 
Si j'ai fait du snow c'est que je n'avais pas un grand niveau en ski (suffisant tout de même pour se faire plaisir sans tomber!) et du coup j'ai plus de sensations sur les pistes "classiques" en snowboard voilà tout!!!!

Alors y'aura toujours des aigris qui sont un peu intolérants et qui cracheront gentiment sur les snowboarders... Et ça temps qu'il y aura des p'tits cons de snowboarders qui se prendront pour les rois et ne respecteront rien...

Voilà, la société se retrouve sur les pistes!!!!!

En tout cas, je surf avec des skieurs, j'ai vraiment pas l'impression de gêner et les autres de me gênent pas!!!!!

Bonne glisse à tous!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2009)

thomnb a dit:


> AHHHH on dirait que les snowboarders sont les racailles des neiges ...



Honnêtement ?...
Rien à foutre. :style:

Par contre c'est le genre de discours et de propos qui permet à des tas de blaireaux, fifils à leur parents qui raquent la panoplie le forfait et tout le tintouin, de se sentir et de se croire quelque chose l'espace d'une saison ; et de se la raconter confortablement...


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Janvier 2009)

thomnb a dit:


> AHHHH on dirait que les snowboarders sont les racailles des neiges , c'est toujours mieux que les minis skis où tu tournes avec les bras et t'arretes avec le cul





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Honnêtement ?...
> Rien à foutre. :style:
> 
> Par contre c'est le genre de discours et de propos qui permet à des tas de blaireaux, fifils à leur parents qui raquent la panoplie le forfait et tout le tintouin, de se sentir et de se croire quelque chose l'espace d'une saison ; et de se la raconter confortablement...



L'espace d'une saison ? Non, de quelques jours. Le branleur qui fait une saison, la réalité (de son médiocre niveau, de l'adversité de cette salope de montagne) la ramène à de l'humilité, ou le plonge dans sa connerie, au choix.

Le problème du surf, en tant qu'outil de glisse, c'est sa facilité.
Si je parlais d'avalanches, c'est pas pour rien. Lorsqu'une corniche cède, il faut tracer parallèle à la crête, le plus vite possible, pour espérer s'en sortir. Pour ça le surf est un vrai atout.
Quand il faut plonger dans une mer de poudre instable, le surf, à bas niveau technique, te permet de te sauver de situation qui, à niveau équivalent, en ski, te submergerait.
Mais comme un surf, ça coupe une grosse surface de neige, la probabilité de déclencher une coulée est plus forte. 
La facilité de départ de la pratique offre un sentiment de liberté rapide, qui fait qu'une partie des surfeurs occasionnels pense pouvoir s'abstraire de règles de sécurité et de respect inhérentes à la montagne.
Bref, c'est le rendez vous facile des branleurs. C'est pas la règle de tous, mais c'est une proportion plus élevée que chez les skieurs, aujourd'hui.
Y'a pas 10% des surfeurs qui s'aventurent hors piste qui devraient avoir le droit de le faire.
Or, c'est ça que véhicule l'idée conne qu'il est plus facile de profiter de la poudreuse en surf qu'un ski.
En ski, le hors piste est beaucoup plus sélectif.
Après, sur piste, ça ne me dérange pas. D'autant que les ados en baggy ont le bon goût de s'agglomérer dans des parcs où ils se tassent les vertèbres pour 30 euros par jour, ce dont je leur suis gré.
Et que de toutes façons, j'en ai encore jamais vu un assez taré pour me parier qu'il arriverait en bas avant moi.


----------



## boodou (11 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> L'espace d'une saison ? Non, de quelques jours. Le branleur qui fait une saison, la réalité (de son médiocre niveau, de l'adversité de cette salope de montagne) la ramène à de l'humilité, ou le plonge dans sa connerie, au choix.
> 
> Le problème du surf, en tant qu'outil de glisse, c'est sa facilité.
> Si je parlais d'avalanches, c'est pas pour rien. Lorsqu'une corniche cède, il faut tracer parallèle à la crête, le plus vite possible, pour espérer s'en sortir. Pour ça le surf est un vrai atout.
> ...



Mai au bout du compte du fais du ski ou du snow ?


----------



## thomnb (11 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> L'espace d'une saison ? Non, de quelques jours. Le branleur qui fait une saison, la réalité (de son médiocre niveau, de l'adversité de cette salope de montagne) la ramène à de l'humilité, ou le plonge dans sa connerie, au choix.
> 
> Le problème du surf, en tant qu'outil de glisse, c'est sa facilité.
> Si je parlais d'avalanches, c'est pas pour rien. Lorsqu'une corniche cède, il faut tracer parallèle à la crête, le plus vite possible, pour espérer s'en sortir. Pour ça le surf est un vrai atout.
> ...




je suis d'accord avec toi , les snowboarders qui se la petent avec combi + planches à 30 000 euros ca m'enmerde aussi .

Etant un skieur avec d'être snowboarder , parfois les snows me dérangent .

Et puis , en étant toujours d'accord avec toi , le snow recquiert un faible niveau de technique (2semaines d'apprentissage suffisent) qui fait que certains se croit bon alors qu'ils ne le sont pas en réalité (dûe à l'apprentrissage rapide)

Apres si tu veux on se fera une course ski snow voir qui va plus vite ( j'ai tendance à penser que c'est le ski mais bon  )


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Janvier 2009)

thomnb a dit:


> Pour ceux qui veulent discuter de cette pratique , pour parler fringues , planches , équipements , vidéos ....
> 
> ce post est là pour vous
> 
> ...





thomnb a dit:


> je suis d'accord avec toi , les snowboarders qui se la petent avec combi + planches à 30 000 euros ca m'enmerde aussi .
> 
> Etant un skieur avec d'être snowboarder , parfois les snows me dérangent .
> 
> ...



Et voilà !
Tu vois, c'est comme ça qu'il aurait fallu rédiger ton premier message, au lieu de parler de fringues, équipements, planches, vidéos. Commencer par dire que le snowboard est un "sport" facile, à la portée de tous, ne nécessitant que peu d'efforts. Que la plupart des snowboarders se sentent exonérés du respect de la montagne, dispensés de la conscience de sa puissance et des dangers qu'elle recèle. Et qu'à partir de là, inévitablement, la seule chose qui reste à cette pratique, c'est la frime.
Là, on aurait pu discuter tranquillement, en buvant un verre de Mondeuse ou de Chignin, évoquer la décharge d'adrénaline, quand tu te lances face à la pente, en évitant de regarder les 500 mètres de dénivellé qui t'attendent, émaillés de quelques rochers peu accueillants, les cuisses qui brûlent, le souffle qui s'essoufle. Le plaisir final de s'être fait mal, comme ça, pour rien. Et surtout : à l'abri des regards


----------



## Chang (11 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> On aurait pu discuter tranquillement, évoquer la décharge, quand tu te lances en regardant le dénivellé émaillé de quelques rochers accueillants, les cuisses qui brûlent, le souffle qui s'essoufle. Le plaisir final. Et surtout : à l'abri des regards



Tu te serais pas trompe de fil toi, ... umh ... :mouais: ...


----------



## thomnb (11 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Et voilà !
> Tu vois, c'est comme ça qu'il aurait fallu rédiger ton premier message, au lieu de parler de fringues, équipements, planches, vidéos. Commencer par dire que le snowboard est un "sport" facile, à la portée de tous, ne nécessitant que peu d'efforts. Que la plupart des snowboarders se sentent exonérés du respect de la montagne, dispensés de la conscience de sa puissance et des dangers qu'elle recèle. Et qu'à partir de là, inévitablement, la seule chose qui reste à cette pratique, c'est la frime.
> Là, on aurait pu discuter tranquillement, en buvant un verre de Mondeuse ou de Chignin, évoquer la décharge d'adrénaline, quand tu te lances face à la pente, en évitant de regarder les 500 mètres de dénivellé qui t'attendent, émaillés de quelques rochers peu accueillants, les cuisses qui brûlent, le souffle qui s'essoufle. Le plaisir final de s'être fait mal, comme ça, pour rien. Et surtout : à l'abri des regards



ouais mais au départ quand je disais matos c'était dans le but d'apporter de l'aide avec le peu que je connais dans ce milieu 

Apres c'est sur que t'es face à ta pente avec poudreuse , cailloux ,  vue sur la station et mal aux cuisses y'a vraiment rien de mieux ( que se soit ski ou snow d'ailleurs)


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Janvier 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Tu te serais pas trompe de fil toi, ... umh ... :mouais: ...



Non. La glisse est propice à l'expansion et à la diffusion du désir


----------



## thomnb (11 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Non. La glisse est propice à l'expansion et à la diffusion du désir




+ 10


----------

